# GSD Mixed With??



## nifrmada (May 5, 2016)

Hello! I rescued a 5 month old puppy and she was listed as a Shepherd mix. Does anyone have any guesses as to what breed she is? Her name is Kona and she is 37 pounds as of today.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bas...68Q_AUIBigB#safe=off&tbm=isch&q=basenji+x+gsd

what she looks like to me


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love those ears...so hard to tell in reality but I bet she's fast. Congratulations on your beautiful girl.


----------



## nifrmada (May 5, 2016)

girardid said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=bas...68Q_AUIBigB#safe=off&tbm=isch&q=basenji+x+gsd
> 
> what she looks like to me


Hi Girardid, she does have the slight forehead wrinkle of a basenji x, but she doesn't yodel at all like a basenji! It's definitely a possibility to consider though, thank you!


----------



## nifrmada (May 5, 2016)

ksotto333 said:


> Love those ears...so hard to tell in reality but I bet she's fast. Congratulations on your beautiful girl.


Thank you so much! She definitely is fast, too fast sometimes (she needs to work on her braking haha)


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

She is beautiful...


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Kind of late to the party, but to me, she looks like a Carolina Dog. https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...Dog&fr=yfp-t-362&hspart=att&hsimp=yhs-att_001


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LeoRose said:


> Kind of late to the party, but to me, she looks like a Carolina Dog. https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...Dog&fr=yfp-t-362&hspart=att&hsimp=yhs-att_001


She sure does. I had never heard of the Carolina Dog before. Interesting.


----------



## GSDCarolinaMix (Aug 29, 2020)

nifrmada said:


> Hello! I rescued a 5 month old puppy and she was listed as a Shepherd mix. Does anyone have any guesses as to what breed she is? Her name is Kona and she is 37 pounds as of today.



Wow looks so much like our Miss Penny.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Carolina Dog is what first came to mind. Very pretty dog.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Carolina Dog or Bensenji with some GSD and cuteness. How old is she?


----------

